# Sirius Coverage of 2006 March Madness



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

For the second straight year, Sirius will be the exclusive satellite radio provider of
every game of the 2006 NCAA Division I Men's Basketball Championship.

Sirius will provide uninterrupted coverage of every match-up from the opening game
through the championship game on April 3. All games will be offered in their entirety
with no blackouts and at no extra charge to subscribers. Sirius is the only radio
broadcaster to broadcast every game of the tournament.

Games will air on channels 121, 123, 125 and 181. Regular host Steve Torre will anchor
Sirius' coverage, providing up-to-the-minute scores and highlights and directing listeners
to games around the dial. Full tournament brackets, with match-ups and channel
assignments, can be downloaded from http://www.sirius.com.

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------

